# MT5 to 5C insert for my 13" south bend



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys I need some help.  I bought a milling attachment for my 13" south bend and need some info on what to look for when buying a MT5 to 5C spindle sleeve.  I've read that some of them won't fit and I need some guidance.  My lathe has the D1-4 camloc spindle.  Is there a certain measurement that I need so I can get the right one?


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 5, 2013)

Not to be dumb, but why not use a collet chuck like what Grizzly sells? 

As for the Morse Taper question, there is a 4.5 special used on many Southbends. Some people have stated that it really is just a 5 that has the tailcut off and faced off on the frt. I can not confirm that, as my lathe is a Jet clone and it uses a #5 that has been trimmed on both ends. I needed a spindle adapter sleeve and was able to get one to try and it that fits properly and measured it. I then bought a new one and cut it down. $10 cost
Pierre


----------



## furpo (Jun 5, 2013)

Read Thread  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15559-16”-SB-Spindle-Taper
we are discussing the same thing
Furpo


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Furpo,

Thanks for the info.  I have a 4.5.  

I'm trying to keep run out and cost to a minimum, which is why I'm going with the sleeve.  I'm going to make my own draw bar etc for it.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 5, 2013)

Rangerjoe2 said:


> Furpo,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I have a 4.5.
> 
> I'm trying to keep run out and cost to a minimum, which is why I'm going with the sleeve.  I'm going to make my own draw bar etc for it.



Ok that makes sense to me. No moneybags in my closet either.
Pierre


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok so I don't have a 4 1/2!  Apparently the taper on south bends is specific to them.  Nice.  The search begins.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, it is a proprietary South Bend Taper.  

I thought the sleeves were very get-able though?  I thought when they did show up, they were usually $50?


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 5, 2013)

Just remember, any SB from heavy 10 to 16 inch all have the same spindle.  
ANY South Bend with 2-1/4 -8tpi spindle.


Bernie


----------



## furpo (Jun 5, 2013)

I would defiantly pay $50 for one for my 16” if someone knows of one!
I have a MT# 4.5 to 5C Collet for sale!
Furpo


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr...I can't find one!


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 5, 2013)

If youre just using it for endmills how about making an R-8 adapter or are you planing on using it for turning also?


----------



## sniggler (Jun 6, 2013)

Want to add this to both spindle taper threads.

http://www.sportpilot.info/sp/Use of Accessories Inside the South Bend Head Stock.pdf


----------



## stonehands (Jun 6, 2013)

Rangerjoe2 said:


> Guys I need some help.  I bought a milling attachment for my 13" south bend and need some info on what to look for when buying a MT5 to 5C spindle sleeve.  I've read that some of them won't fit and I need some guidance.  My lathe has the D1-4 camloc spindle.  Is there a certain measurement that I need so I can get the right one?



Joe, I have the South Bend supplied sleeve you need. They came off of high school machines in the 70's. $35 and $9 ship (regional med.flat-rate priority) Let me know--David


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stonehands,

YES!!!!!  I'll send you a message.


----------



## NITROTRIP (Jun 12, 2013)

Good evening all,  The statement "all South Bend lathes heavy 10" to 16" having the same spindle thread, 2-1/4x8. is not true. I have a 14-1/2" 8' bed South Bend mfg 1961 that has a spindle thread of 2-3/8x6. Face and chuck plates are very hard to get. MSC only sells a 10" chuck plate with that thread. The spindle taper is the South Bend one that is about the size of a Morse #5. I have never measured it as I have 2 adapters, Morse #3 and #4. I would like to find a 12" or a 14" face plate for it but have not been able to locate one. Before South Bend was sold I talked to the lady that worked in parts forever (can't remember her name at the moment). Gave her the ser# and she said I was wrong as it dated 1961 and she said the last 14-1/2" lathes were made in I think 1958. She called me back a few day's later and said a small qty. about 30 were made that year and she was wrong. She said she had the parts I asked for. I then asked her about the spindle thread and she said from her memory all 14-1/2s had that size. A couple friends work for a large company in Denver and they had a 14-1/2" South Bend with a 12 foot bed and it had the same spindle as mine as I got a 8" face plate from them that they never used. I thought mine was long as most I have heard about are 6 foot, about 40" between centers. I can get 66" in mine, 60"x 3" in a 10" chuck. Does anyone have a 14-1/2" with a 2-1/4x8 spindle?      Take Care,  Rick


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry Rick- I miss-spoke and forgot your 14.  Sweet machine!  But why the heck would they change the spindle thread and nothing else?  It must be hard to find accessories!  

So to correct myself, the 10, 13, 16 2-1/4 -8 spindles are the same inside taper.
Joe was asking about the inside spindle taper.  Isn't yours the same inside?  The SB proprietary taper? 

Bernie


----------



## NITROTRIP (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Bernie,  Not a problem at all. I wish I had the other spindle thread as yes, stuff is very hard to find. The spindle is a little heavier than the 16" that I looked at a few years ago. I found that a little odd at the time. The lady in parts at SouthBend (I wish I could remember her name) said that there were less than 1500 14-1/2" lathes made total. I have run across that figure in a 1/2 doz other places as well. Some parts exchange with the 16" from what I understand. I will try and measure my spindle adapters. I think that they are the same proprietary SouthBend ones mentioned. They are about 2 diameters long, about 1/2 the length of a Morse Taper #5 dead center. I will try and make time in the next few day's to check them out.      Have a good evening,   Rick


----------



## NITROTRIP (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Evening All,  I am not very good on a computer so please excuse my long lines. Can't seem to get them to enter short. I have a 14-1/2" with a 2-3/8x6 spindle. 1.400 thru bore. I have a tapered spindle adapter to MT3 that came with the lathe when I got it. It is 3-1/4' long. 3" is the taper area. The large end is 1.635 and the small end is 1.485 so it figures .050 taper per inch rough measure. with a .125 reduced knockout area in the small end. ID is for a MT3 taper. I have a standard MT5-MT3 adapter and a MT5 full size dead center. The taper on the dead center is 5" long and the standard adapter matches the big end. The SouthBend adapter matches the 2-1/2" of the small end but the small end extends 1/2" farther. The full size MT5 dead center fits into the spindle only 2-1/2" or 1/2 way. What I did for a collet setup is use the SouthBend sleave and got a set of MT3 draw in collets, then made a drawbar with a 1.400 pilot sleave for the back end of the spindle. I also use them in my Southbend 9A as it has a MT3 spindle just made a drawbar for it. They seem to hold tighter than the 5C collets without as much torque on the drawbar  but don't have as large an ID or as many options. Runout is very good on both lathes about .0005 on average on a bad day. I have a Wade 8A that I am starting to restore and they seem to use a modified 5C style collet machined directly in the spindle bore. This one is going to be more of an adventure than both SouthBends.  I hope this can  help someone. If you have any questions about what I have post here and we can start another thread or keep adding to this one. I will try to help anyone more with what I have.               Have a good weekend and Take Care,     RICK


----------

